# Approved Sponsor: Anabolic Labels



## AnaSCI

Welcome Anabolic Labels to AnaSCI!

Anabolic Labels Offers Professional & Custom, HIGH Quality Labels for your Vials, Banners, ETC. 

You can email => [email protected]


----------



## AnabolicLabels

*Anabolic Labels - Professional & Custom, HIGH Quality Labels for your Vials, ETC.*

Hello everyone. I've been a member on the boards for 10+ years and have recently decided to offer my professional services.

Custom, HIGH Quality VINYL Labels for Vials, Bottles, etc. 
These are waterproof, and will not smear or smudge like many others offering "professional labels" that are actually printed on their home printers, on AVERY or other similar label sheets.

_These labels can be printed any size to fit vials of all sizes, bottles, mylar bags, etc._


  Our labels can be made ANY size needed.
  Labels are created in a 10,000 square foot facility that is dedicated to the printing industry, and houses top of the line printing equipment.
  Labels are printed on a HIGH quality, 3M adhesive VINYL that is waterproof using the latex HP Latex inks.
  Based in the USA.
  Below is a picture of SOME of our equipment:







*For Ordering/Our Process:*

Email: [email protected] with details (quantities, sizes, and ANY design ideas you have). Emails must include a design concept, either visual or verbal for us to begin artwork. Please be specific and descriptive in your order.
We will send a price for your custom order.
Provide Payment. Production, including artwork, WILL NOT begin until your order has been paid.
A proof will be generated for your review, and revision or approval.
Once approved, production will begin and your items will ship once production is complete.

*WE ALSO MAKE CUSTOM DECALS, BANNERS, BUSINESS CARDS, T-SHIRTS, etc. We are a full service printing company and would love any opportunity to work with you for any product or service you may need!*


----------



## AnabolicLabels

*Quality Label Printing, Fast T/A*

*Custom label printing for your oils, orals, GH, SARMs - anything you need to stick your label on!*

We can do labels *ANY* size! Labels are printed on high quality *vinyl*, not paper, printed with latex inks and are waterproof!

Low minimum order, fast T/A on design and shipping!

Need a design? No problem - we have 30+ *PROFESSIONAL* label templates that we will customize with your logo, colors, compounds, etc. All customer files can be saved for quick, easy, hassle free re-ordering.

We do labels for some of the biggest Sponsors on PM and are very thankful for the opportunity they have given us - now let us take care of you.

We specialize in all types of printing - from business cards, to billboards! *T-Shirts, Vehicle Wraps, vehicle magnets, bumper/promotional stickers, tradeshow displays, etc.* - printing is what we do!

Email: *[email protected]*


----------

